# what you think?



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

do you think this will be a good skimmer for a 50g reef tank or i have to get diff one??
i dont have a sump so i need to get a hang on one

$CAD 92.95 
Red Sea Prizm Skimmer 
Prizm Features:

· Designed for Hang-on and Sump installations

· Skim-enhancing, convergent-divergent reaction chamber with "Triple-pass" air flow

· 18-blade "Turbojet" air injector - generates a constant stream of micro-bubbles in a homogenous air/water mixture

· Flow regulator optimizes the skimming action for all aquarium conditions

· Includes external water pump

· Ideal for both new and experienced marine aquarists

· User-friendly operation and set-up

The Prizm is sized and priced to deliver the absolute best results for the serious hobbyist while remaining very affordable. Incorporating all of the benefits described above the Prizm is without a doubt the best skimmer available today for any aquarium up to 100 gallons. The Prizm is an ideal starting point for anyone setting up a new tank or interested in maximizing the results on their existing aquarium. The Prizm can be easily upgraded to a Deluxe version with the purchase of an upgrade kit.

The slim line profile (only 2.4" wide) allows the Prizm to be discretely hung on behind the aquarium or on the side of the sump, with it's fully submersible motor it can even be placed inside the sump! The numerous advantages of the Prizm make this the ideal skimmer of choice for the serious hobbyist.


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

not that good of a skimmer does it have to hang on your tank? Aqua Remora, Coralife Superskimmer, Bakpak are all better choices.


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

it is designed to hang on the tank

i can get Coralife Superskimmer but isnt it made for a sump i dont have a sump


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl36...lewheel65gallon

I only picked big als since i thought they would do you good in canada. read the spec at the bottom, i had one for a while that I ran in sump, once it was dialed in...a really nice skimmer.


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

i dont have a sump thats the thing

nvm i see it can be use to hang on

where is big als located?
what would the shipping be to manitoba


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i dont have any idea, ask big als.


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

get the berlin hangon, its better to go for a higher rating than what your tank is, the dual bakpak is a good choice. take a look on classifieds on reef central, you should be able to find both of those for under 100 dollars


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

yep there is always people upgrading just keep your eye out for a nice deal.


----------

